# TopUp TV Anytime (Thomson DTI6300-16)



## Solarfish (Apr 25, 2004)

I've just received the new TOTV Anytime box which is a Thomson DTI6300-16 and it does not respond correctly to any of the Thomson codes from the Tivo. Does anyone know what settings I can make in the Tivo to get it to control the new set top box?


----------



## swintonowl (Nov 6, 2007)

Solarfish said:


> I've just received the new TOTV Anytime box which is a Thomson DTI6300-16 and it does not respond correctly to any of the Thomson codes from the Tivo. Does anyone know what settings I can make in the Tivo to get it to control the new set top box?


I also have the same problem, did you find a code that worked?


----------



## cwturner (Jul 24, 2003)

I have the same problem and talking to the Tivo helpline, they suggested that code 20028 might work but I do not have this listed. How can I input a code to the Tivo which is not listed?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwturner said:


> I have the same problem and talking to the Tivo helpline, they suggested that code 20028 might work but I do not have this listed. How can I input a code to the Tivo which is not listed?


Try looking at the set top box brand of Freeview. There are two or more of these now both listing loads of different codes.


----------

